# IPad?



## Mr. Ha (Mar 31, 2018)

hey, I just bought an IPad and am wondering if there is a good way to use it for music? I will use the logic remote app but other than that’s re here any good apps to download (notation etc?)

Thanks in advance for answers


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 31, 2018)

Check Jim Daneker.
Makes great custom stuff for Logic, even fixes shortcomings on hardware like the Yamaha Montage.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks! I’ll check that. 

I found a few notation apps that I’ll try.


----------



## lumcas (Apr 1, 2018)

Notion is the best notation app for iPad currently available.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/notion/id475820434?mt=8

https://www.presonus.com/products/Notion-for-iOS


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 1, 2018)

The IMO greatest thing for iPad is Lemur. Perfectly customisable to your control needs. Definitively the best iOS buy I ever made.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a growing list of Apps:

http://studiomux.net

https://liine.net/en/products/lemur/
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lemur/id481290621?ls=1&mt=8
And an amazing System to use with Lemur from MidiKinetics: 
https://www.midikinetics.com/products/composer-tools-pro/

https://www.moogmusic.com/products/Apps
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minimoog-model-d/id1339418001?ls=1&mt=8

http://metasystem.io
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/metagrid/id1098117609?mt=8

So yes...the short is answer is there are a ZILLION Apps or more...to use with Music


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 1, 2018)

FriFlo said:


> The IMO greatest thing for iPad is Lemur. Perfectly customisable to your control needs. Definitively the best iOS buy I ever made.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Mr. Ha (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions! I’ll definitively check these out!


----------



## Mr. Ha (Apr 1, 2018)

lumcas said:


> Notion is the best notation app for iPad currently available.
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/notion/id475820434?mt=8
> 
> https://www.presonus.com/products/Notion-for-iOS


I saw that notion exists fo macOS as well. Is it in the same league as finale or Sibelius?


----------



## mburellmusic (Apr 1, 2018)

I'll second what Shad0wLandsUK said, Lemur is by far the best thing you can buy for iPad. I also use Composer Tools Pro and I couldn't live without it. I also use Metagrid on another iPad for certain commands. What's amazing is how you will soon realize you can't live without a touchscreen.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Apr 1, 2018)

I will try out Lemur and notion! I have used a midi controller till now but maybe this can add something to the workflow!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 1, 2018)

Mr. Ha said:


> hey, I just bought an IPad and am wondering if there is a good way to use it for music? I will use the logic remote app but other than that’s re here any good apps to download (notation etc?)
> 
> Thanks in advance for answers



I recommend visiting the Audiobus forum now and then.
https://forum.audiob.us/

Many people produce ALL their music on the iPad. There are hundreds of synths and effects, including many from developers people on this forum know well, from Korg to Embertone to Fabfilter, to Moog (they just came out with an excellent Model D). And there are some excellent DAWs, notably Auria Pro and Cubasis. And of course, there are numerous programs that allow you to control desktop DAWs and instruments from your iPad. 

The iPad can be well used as a portable sketchpad to begin creating projects that you can transfer to your desktop. The sky's the limit, really.


----------



## jmauz (Apr 1, 2018)

Check out TouchOSC. Same functionality as Lemur but it's open source (read: free). I've programmed all sorts of buttons that automate functions in Cubase and thus save me tons of time.

I use my other iPad for Omni TR. Great app to control Omnisphere.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 2, 2018)

jmauz said:


> Check out TouchOSC. Same functionality as Lemur but it's open source (read: free). I've programmed all sorts of buttons that automate functions in Cubase and thus save me tons of time.
> 
> I use my other iPad for Omni TR. Great app to control Omnisphere.


I would not entirely agree there. that is has the 'same' functionality.
Lemur has scripting and can go really deep into modifying and customising practically everything.

TouchOSC faces limits there


----------

